# Que es un tacogenerador?



## nolo313 (Jun 12, 2008)

Me podrían explicar que es un tacogenerador? Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 12, 2008)

Es un generador eléctrico, te da un voltaje de salida proporcional a la velocidad de giro.

Esta acoplado al eje del motor y forma parte del lazo de realimentacion del control de velocidad.


----------



## rude0004 (Mar 1, 2009)

El tacogenerador, ya lo traen integrado los motores de C.D. o solo algunos? en caso de que no lo tengan, como puedo implementarle uno a un motor?
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2009)

rude0004 dijo:
			
		

> El tacogenerador, ya lo traen integrado los motores de C.D. o solo algunos?


Algunos.   



> en caso de que no lo tengan, como puedo implementarle uno a un motor?


Si el motor esta diseñado contemplando la opcion de tacogenerador --> se compra el tacogenerador y se lo acopla al eje mediante una brida en la parte trasera del motor.
http://www.weg.net/ar/Productos-y-Servicios/Motores/Motores-de-Corriente-Continua

Si no, estas frente a un problema mecanico --> hacer un agujero en la tapa trasera y perforar-roscar el eje para agregar una extension o lo que se te ocurra para vincular los ejes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

Como solución simple puede "Pegar" al eje del motor o sobre alguna parte que se mueva con este un trozo de material reflectante y leer el paso de este mediante un emisor y receptor infrarrojo.
Esto te dará un pulso por cada vuelta del eje.
Si quieres mas resolución puedes "Pegar" mas espejos.
Con esto y una base de tiempo conocida puedes saber las RPM del eje, o controlar la velocidad de este por retro-alimentación
El material reflectante puede ser un trozo de papel de aluminio de cocina o un trozo de CD


----------



## Jory (Nov 3, 2010)

acopla un motor pequeno cc al motor y en las lineas te dara la velocidad, solo limpia la senal con un circuito rc y ya tienes tu voltaje listo para ser medido con un multimetro o bien para realimentar al motor..

incluso puedes usar un motor a pasos para generar pulsos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 3, 2010)

Estais tratando la placa de diodos que recoge la tensión que se genera para cebar el pincipal?
De no traerla lo hacia mediante unos condensadores, no?
La solución es la comentada por eduardo. 
(Ya se como se llama la dichosa placa de diodos, que acompañá rotor y bobinados tambien)
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Lo expuesto por fogonazo es la opción más simple  y choerente ya que un tacogenerador es eso en forma básica, tambien conocidos como encoders, la palbra deberia serles familiar pues esta el tachometer que es lo contrario exactamente
ahora habria que ver la aplicación, para ver si no requiere de algo en particular como lo es un encoder absoluto


----------

